# Choices....



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks to "Loki" website I find out we can get the 19" wheels. So, here's the deal; do I spend $1900 on custom paint or $1700 on the wheels?

Choices choices...

Tell me what ya think!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Doug, I just know you taping "Barney" when your at work so just go with the Techno "I love you, you love me" Violet barney color!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Doug, I just know you taping "Barney" when your at work so just go with the Techno "I love you, you love me" Violet barney color!  *


 I don't tape them, I steal YOUR copies!
:yikes:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

My response to you stealing my copies:
Response 1

And my response to the thread in general:

Response 2


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Here's what I think of TV:*










(SAF is the guy on the M3 org board with the TV M3)


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Get the custom paint. It's easier to change your wheels than your color later... Also, if I were going to pick up some 19s (oh, and you can bet I will!), they'd be either some BBS rim or GT3s. I do like the OEM ones, but I like the others better.


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd go for the custom paint, I really like the stock wheels.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Y'all are going to give me non-stop crap if I get a TV //M huh?  

I agree that I like the BBS wheels better than stock, especially the CHs.

Ok, paint it is! Now...do I want a purple car and constant Barney jokes.....


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Y'all are going to give me non-stop crap if I get a TV //M huh?
> 
> I agree that I like the BBS wheels better than stock, especially the CHs.
> 
> Ok, paint it is! Now...do I want a purple car and constant Barney jokes..... *


I promise I won't pick on you.

Well, not really :thumb:


----------

